# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ֆիզմաթ

## Մանե

Քանի որ ֆիզմաթցիները այստեղ շատ են,և Ուլուանան էլ առաջարկեց ապա այստեղ կքննարկենք այն ամենը,ինչ  կապված է Ֆիզմաթի հետ. :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> Ո՞վա ում պատճառով դուրս գալիս: Էս ֆիզմաթում էս ինչա կատարվում: մի հատ կարգին մարդ չմնաց երևի:





> Ճիշտ նշեցիրՃիշտ ես.Որ Սեդրակյանն էլ հելնի,հաստատ կարգին մարդ չի մնա


Նոր մտածեցի ու հասկացա,որ *ՀԱՄԱՐՅԱ* կարգին մարդ չի մնա :Sad:

----------


## քաղաքացի

*Մոդերատորական։ Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են միայն մեծատառերով վերնագրերը:*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կներես, բայց հարցս անպատասխան մնաց: Ո՞վ է դուրս գալիս: Ի՞նչ պատճառով:

----------


## Մանե

Կներես որ ուշ եմ պատասխանում. Դուրս ա գալիս մաթեմի Սեդրակյանը.Պատճառը դեռ պարզ չի :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կներես որ ուշ եմ պատասխանում. Դուրս ա գալիս մաթեմի Սեդրակյանը.Պատճառը դեռ պարզ չի


 :Shok:   :Shok:  Սեդրակյանը՞ .............. Էհ ....... ֆիզմաթն էլ քանդվեց ........ :Sad:

----------


## Մանե

> Սեդրակյանը՞ .............. Էհ ....... ֆիզմաթն էլ քանդվեց ........


Բա Ներսես ջան,ես էս 2 օր ա էդ եմ ասում :Shok:   :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

ՖիզՄաթը միշտ եղել ա, կա ու կլնի!!!

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ՖիզՄաթը միշտ եղել ա, կա ու կլնի!!!


Ախր եթե մի դպրոցից գնումա Սեդրակյանի նման մարդը, ուրեմն էդ դպրոցում հաստատ շաաաաատ բան Էն չի:

Մանե..... Ո՞նց պարզ չի: Բա ասում էիր ինչ որ մեկի պատճառով: 

Հ. Գ. Եթե այստեղ չես ուզում ՊՄով ասա, Ինձ շատ է հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Մանե

> Ախր եթե մի դպրոցից գնումա Սեդրակյանի նման մարդը, ուրեմն էդ դպրոցում հաստատ շաաաաատ բան Էն չի:
> :


Ճիշտ ա.Որ մնան մի քանի *****յաներ :Bad:

----------


## Lapterik

Սեդրակյանն էլ գնաց հա, լավ չի, ես կասեի վատ ա, ֆիզմաթը իրոք, որ գնալով քանդվում ա:  :Sad:  :Sad:  Մանե ջան ինձ էլ կասես պատճառը որնա՞:

----------


## Մանե

> Սեդրակյանն էլ գնաց հա, լավ չի, ես կասեի վատ ա, ֆիզմաթը իրոք, որ գնալով քանդվում ա:  Մանե ջան ինձ էլ կասես պատճառը որնա՞:


Աննա ջան/կարծեմ անունդ տենց էր,կներես եթե սխալվում եմ/,դեռ հաստատ չի,վաղը կիմանանք.Եթե աստված չանի դուրս գա,ապա անպայման կասեմ.Լա՞վ :Wink:  
Ի դեպ մեր մոտ էն օրը եկա՞ր պրակտիկայի :Think:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Ես կասեմ խի, ինքն էդտեղից ինչ-որ օգուտ չուներ, կայֆի համար դաս էր տալիս, բայց ինքը սիրում էր օլիմպիական դասարաններին դաս տալ, իսկ էդպիսիք, ավաղ, ֆիզմաթում էլ չեն մնացել

----------


## Մանե

Սեդրակյանը մնաց Ֆիզմաթում :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  


> Ես կասեմ խի, ինքն էդտեղից ինչ-որ օգուտ չուներ, կայֆի համար դաս էր տալիս, բայց ինքը սիրում էր օլիմպիական դասարաններին դաս տալ, իսկ էդպիսիք, ավաղ, ֆիզմաթում էլ չեն մնացել


Կայֆի համար մի քիչ կոպիտ ա ասված,բայց ինքը սիրում ա դաս տալ/հատկապես մեզ :Tongue:  /
Կներես,իսկ դու Ֆիզմաթում ես սովորում/սովորել :Think:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Էլ չէ :Goblin:  : Պատվով :King:   հրաժեշտ եմ տվել արդեն 2 տարի ա :Tease:

----------


## Censor

Ես ֆիզմաթը ավարտեցի 2002ին, երբ դեռ ամեն ինչ կարգին էր:
Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց Մարտիրոսյանից, իմ ամենասիրելի ուսուցչից, ի միջի այլոց, ինքն ա Սեդրակյանին դաս տվել...
Առուշանյանի մահից հետո սկսոեց ֆիզմաթի (մենք ասում էինք "ՖիզԲԵՐԴ  :Smile:  ") վերակազմավորումը.. Գնաց Մարտիրոսյանը, որովհետև ինքը "իհարկե տաղանդավոր արտակարգ մասնագետ է , բայց վատ մանկավարժ"  (մանկապարտեզ էր երևի ֆիզմաթը ոմանց կարծիքով) ու տենց սկսվեց Եղիազարյանի ասած ֆիզբթացման պրոցեսը
..Անցած ձմեռ մահացավ իմ դասղեկ պապ-Եղիազարյանը(Կառլեն), այս ձմեռ մահացավ Մարտիրոսյանը..
Նրանք երկուսն էլ ֆիզմաթ չէին արդեն, բաjց դե.. հիմա էլ ֆիզմաթի հետ կապող.. մենակ Աղասի Միքայելյանն ա մնացել, կարողա ճանաչեք?  :Smile: 
Հաաա, մեկ էլ Յուզբաշյանը!! Իրան էլ եմ շատ սիրում..
Ֆիզմաթ ֆիզմաթ..

----------


## Մանե

Մարտիրոսյանին տեղը չբերեցի,բայց Եղիազարյան պապիկին գիտեմ.Ինքն էլ էր շատ լավը :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես ֆիզմաթը ավարտեցի 2002ին, երբ դեռ ամեն ինչ կարգին էր:
> Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց Մարտիրոսյանից, իմ ամենասիրելի ուսուցչից, ի միջի այլոց, ինքն ա Սեդրակյանին դաս տվել...
> Առուշանյանի մահից հետո սկսոեց ֆիզմաթի (մենք ասում էինք "ՖիզԲԵՐԴ  ") վերակազմավորումը.. Գնաց Մարտիրոսյանը, որովհետև ինքը "իհարկե տաղանդավոր արտակարգ մասնագետ է , բայց վատ մանկավարժ"  (մանկապարտեզ էր երևի ֆիզմաթը ոմանց կարծիքով) ու տենց սկսվեց Եղիազարյանի ասած ֆիզբթացման պրոցեսը
> ..Անցած ձմեռ մահացավ իմ դասղեկ պապ-Եղիազարյանը(Կառլեն), այս ձմեռ մահացավ Մարտիրոսյանը..
> Նրանք երկուսն էլ ֆիզմաթ չէին արդեն, բաjց դե.. հիմա էլ ֆիզմաթի հետ կապող.. մենակ Աղասի Միքայելյանն ա մնացել, կարողա ճանաչեք? 
> Հաաա, մեկ էլ Յուզբաշյանը!! Իրան էլ եմ շատ սիրում..
> Ֆիզմաթ ֆիզմաթ..


Փաստորեն ոնց որ կասկածում էի հարևան թեմայից: Դու դու ես: Կհիշես ինձ երևի: Ձեզ || "Ա" դասարան:  :Wink:  

Նշածդ ուսուցիչների շարքին կավելացնեի Փախչանյանին: Նա էլ անցած տարի մահացավ  :Cray:  Ոչ բոլորն էին նրան հասկանում: Հրաշալի անձնավորություն էր:

----------


## Guest

Չեմ սիրում ֆիզմաթը, շատ են իրանց ձև տվել :Tongue:  ինչից ես շատ տուժել եմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չեմ սիրում ֆիզմաթը, շատ են իրանց ձև տվել ինչից ես շատ տուժել եմ:


իսկ  էտ ինչից ես տուժե՞լ: Ու մի քանի ձև տվածներին մի ընդհանրացրու:

----------


## Մանե

> Չեմ սիրում ֆիզմաթը, շատ են իրանց ձև տվել ինչից ես շատ տուժել եմ:


Կարելի՞ է իմանալ,ինչից ես տուժել :Tongue:  



> Ու մի քանի ձև տվածներին մի ընդհանրացրու:


 :Hands Up:  
Ճիշտ ա :Pioneer:   :Goblin:

----------


## Guest

> իսկ  էտ ինչից ես տուժե՞լ: Ու մի քանի ձև տվածներին մի ընդհանրացրու:


Ես աշակերտների մասին չեի ասում, այլ հենց բուն դպրոցի :Tongue:  

Իսկ տուժել եմ նրանից, որ ֆիզիկայի միջազգային օլիմպիադայի ինձ չեն վերցրել մենակ նրա հմար, որ ես սովորում էի պոլիտեխնիկի վարժարանում:

9-րդ դասարանում գրավելի 4-րդ տեղ, վերցրին 3 հոգի:
10-րդ դասարանում 3 տեղ, վերցրին 2 հոգի:
Այն դեպքում, երբ ամեն երկրին հասնում ա 5 տեղ: Այնպես որ ես կարայի հիմա եղած լինեի համ Ինդոնեզիայում համ Թայլանդում, եթե լինեի ֆիզմաթից…

Օլիմպիադայի կազմակերպիչները և ժուրին բոլորը ֆիզմաթից ու քվանտից էին և նրան մտքի մեջ տեղ չեր անում այն, որ կարա այլ մարդ ներկայացնի հայաստանը միջազգային օլիմպիադայում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ սիրում ֆիզմաթը, շատ են իրանց ձև տվել ինչից ես շատ տուժել եմ:


Էս որ կարդացի, միանգամից հասկացա, որ խոսքը օլիմպիադաների մասին է:  :LOL:  Անձամբ ես Ֆիզմաթից չեմ տուժել, բայց փոխարենը տուժել եմ այլ նման դպրոցներից, նույնիսկ հենց աշակերտներից… նրանց վերաբերմունքից: Իրոք ահավոր ձև տված էին:

----------


## Lapterik

> Ես ֆիզմաթը ավարտեցի 2002ին, երբ դեռ ամեն ինչ կարգին էր:
> Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց Մարտիրոսյանից, իմ ամենասիրելի ուսուցչից, ի միջի այլոց, ինքն ա Սեդրակյանին դաս տվել...
> Առուշանյանի մահից հետո սկսոեց ֆիզմաթի (մենք ասում էինք "ՖիզԲԵՐԴ  ") վերակազմավորումը.. Գնաց Մարտիրոսյանը, որովհետև ինքը "իհարկե տաղանդավոր արտակարգ մասնագետ է , բայց վատ մանկավարժ"  (մանկապարտեզ էր երևի ֆիզմաթը ոմանց կարծիքով) ու տենց սկսվեց Եղիազարյանի ասած ֆիզբթացման պրոցեսը
> ..Անցած ձմեռ մահացավ իմ դասղեկ պապ-Եղիազարյանը(Կառլեն), այս ձմեռ մահացավ Մարտիրոսյանը..
> Նրանք երկուսն էլ ֆիզմաթ չէին արդեն, բաjց դե.. հիմա էլ ֆիզմաթի հետ կապող.. մենակ Աղասի Միքայելյանն ա մնացել, կարողա ճանաչեք? 
> Հաաա, մեկ էլ Յուզբաշյանը!! Իրան էլ եմ շատ սիրում..
> Ֆիզմաթ ֆիզմաթ..


Փաստորեն Մարտիրոսյանի աշակերտներից ես եղել: Ես էլ գիտես: Շատ լավ մասնագետ էր ու լավ մարդ, վերջին դասարանին, որ դաս ա տվել, մեր դասարանն ա եղել: Ֆիզբերդ ու մնացած անունները շատ լավ եմ հիշում ու էտպես էլ կար: Ես ավարտել եմ 2004-ին: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Սեդրակյանը մնաց ֆիզմաթում: :Smile:  
Ի դեպ Աղասի Միքայելյանը իմ ապերիկն ա: :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> Ես աշակերտների մասին չեի ասում, այլ հենց բուն դպրոցի 
> Իսկ տուժել եմ նրանից, որ ֆիզիկայի միջազգային օլիմպիադայի ինձ չեն վերցրել մենակ նրա հմար, որ ես սովորում էի պոլիտեխնիկի վարժարանում:
> 9-րդ դասարանում գրավելի 4-րդ տեղ, վերցրին 3 հոգի:
> 10-րդ դասարանում 3 տեղ, վերցրին 2 հոգի:
> Այն դեպքում, երբ ամեն երկրին հասնում ա 5 տեղ: Այնպես որ ես կարայի հիմա եղած լինեի համ Ինդոնեզիայում համ Թայլանդում, եթե լինեի ֆիզմաթից…
> Օլիմպիադայի կազմակերպիչները և ժուրին բոլորը ֆիզմաթից ու քվանտից էին և նրան մտքի մեջ տեղ չեր անում այն, որ կարա այլ մարդ ներկայացնի հայաստանը միջազգային օլիմպիադայում:


Ես չէի էլ կասկածում,որ դրա պատճառով ա :Tongue:  
Բայց դա չի նշանակում,որ Ֆիզմաթը վատն ա :Angry2:   :Smile:  
Իսկ միգուցե պարզապես բախտդ չի՞ բերել :Think:

----------


## Censor

> Փաստորեն Մարտիրոսյանի աշակերտներից ես եղել: Ես էլ գիտես: Շատ լավ մասնագետ էր ու լավ մարդ, վերջին դասարանին, որ դաս ա տվել, մեր դասարանն ա եղել: Ֆիզբերդ ու մնացած անունները շատ լավ եմ հիշում ու էտպես էլ կար: Ես ավարտել եմ 2004-ին: Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Սեդրակյանը մնաց ֆիզմաթում: 
> Ի դեպ Աղասի Միքայելյանը իմ ապերիկն ա:


Աննա?!!!!!
Լամարանա  :Jpit: )))))))))))))))))
Աղասուն մեծ բարև  :Jpit: )

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Փաստորեն ոնց որ կասկածում էի հարևան թեմայից: Դու դու ես: Կհիշես ինձ երևի: Ձեզ || "Ա" դասարան:  
> 
> Նշածդ ուսուցիչների շարքին կավելացնեի Փախչանյանին: Նա էլ անցած տարի մահացավ  Ոչ բոլորն էին նրան հասկանում: Հրաշալի անձնավորություն էր:


Վայ էս էլ պարոն Ազն...յանը (на всяки ազգանւնդ չեմ գրի)  :Jpit: )
Էս ինչքան ծանոթ մարդ միանգամից  :Jpit: 
Ներս գիտես, ինձ մոտ մի 3 տարվա վաղեմության հարցա քեզ մնացել...
Կկռահես երևի ինչ հարց, կամ հետո կհարցնեմ մի օր..

----------


## Lapterik

> Աննա?!!!!!
> Լամարանա )))))))))))))))))
> Աղասուն մեծ բարև )


Հա Լառ ջան, ես եմ: :Smile:  Կբարևեմ: :Smile:  Եվս մեկ ֆիզմաթցի, բարի գալուստ: :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էս ինչքան ծանոթ մարդ միանգամից 
> Ներս գիտես, ինձ մոտ մի 3 տարվա վաղեմության հարցա քեզ մնացել...
> Կկռահես երևի ինչ հարց, կամ հետո կհարցնեմ մի օր..


Նայի ֆորումի աջ վերևի անկյունում։ Այստեղ


Հ.Գ. Կներեք Օֆֆտոպի համար, Ուղղակի երեևի չգիտի նամակների մասին

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

*Guest*, Օլիմպիադաների առումով ՖՄԴ-ից չպիտի նեղանաս: Անձամբ ես 3 անգամ միավորներով թմի մեջ մտել եմ, բայց ընդամենը մի անգամ եմ գնացել, էն էլ քանի-որ 2-ն էի կարծեմ միավորներով, համ էլ տնօրենն էր վիզ դրել: Բացի այդ էլ ֆիզիկայի համար միշտ էլ գումար քիչ են հատկացրել:



> Նշածդ ուսուցիչների շարքին կավելացնեի Փախչանյանին:


Ես Ընդունելությանս համար իր մոտ էի պարապում: Հանճարեղ դասախոս էր: Մինչեվ 10-րդ դասարան չգիտեմ խի իրեն չէի սիրում, բայց չսիրելով էլ գնացի իրա մոտ պարապելու, իմ իսկ նախաձեռնությամբ:
Բայց կարեվորը՝ մարդ երջանիկ է մահացել ... 



> Mane(Fizmat)


, կարող ա Աղասը քեզ ֆիզիկա է տալիս, Փախչանյանի տեղն է ընդունվել:

Բայց եկեք ընդունենք որ էլ ֆիզմաթը նույն ֆիզմաթը չի, թեկուզ այնպիսին չի, ինչպիսին կար 3 տարի առաջ: Իմ համար ֆիզմաթը փոխվեց, երբ 10-ում էի, չգիտեմ խի: Իսկ 1-ին կուրսում ընդհանրապես աչքիցս ընկավ

----------


## Մանե

> , կարող ա Աղասը քեզ ֆիզիկա է տալիս, Փախչանյանի տեղն է ընդունվել:


Չէ,Դավթյանն է :Smile:  



> Բայց եկեք ընդունենք որ էլ ֆիզմաթը նույն ֆիզմաթը չի, թեկուզ այնպիսին չի, ինչպիսին կար 3 տարի առաջ:


Չգիտեմ 3 տարի առաջ ոնց ա եղել,/էդ ժամանակ ես նոր էի ընդունվել,ու ոչնչից տեղյակ չէի/.Բայց որ հիմա էն չի,էդ հաստատ ա :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ էն մտքի հետ, որ ֆիզմաթե էլ էն ֆիզմաթը չի, ինչ մի 7-8 տարի առաջ էր: Ու իրոք ամեն ինչ փոխվեց Առուշանյանի մահից հետո, չգիտեմ հիմա ԻՄ ֆիզմաթից ինչ ա մնացել, բայց մեկա ֆիզմաթը լավ ա:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

*Mogakan`Lapterik*, Նավասարդյանի ժամանակ էլ սկզբում վատ չէր: Ուղղակի սերունդն ա փոխվում, դեպի վատը: Դու ուրիշ դպրոցները չես տեսել ...

----------


## Lapterik

> *Mogakan`Lapterik*, Նավասարդյանի ժամանակ էլ սկզբում վատ չէր: Ուղղակի սերունդն ա փոխվում, դեպի վատը: Դու ուրիշ դպրոցները չես տեսել ...


Էտ շատ ճիշտ ես ասում:  Բայց Նավասարդյանի ժամանակ դեռ սկզբում իհարկե, Առուշանյանի երեխեքն էին: Գիտես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ ուրիշ դպրոցների վիճակը չեմ տեսել, դեռ 5-դասարան էի, երբ իմ արաջին դպրոցից «ազատվելու» վայրկյաններն էի հաշվում ու պատկերացնում եմ, թե հիմա ուրիշ դպրոցներում ինչ ա կատարվում: :Think:

----------


## Kaskadovich

ես ինչքան մարդա մահացել .....վայ քու...Առուշանյանին շատ էի սիրում....բայց մի 2 անգամ դաժե չափալախելա....լադնո...պրիվետ...

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
համ էլ Նավասարդյանը խելացի մարդա...դելավօյա...բիզնեսմեն մատեմատիկոսա....բա իրա քարտուղարուհին Լիլիանա թե չէ?...շատ լավ աղջիկա Լիլիան!...

----------


## Մանե

Եվս մեկ *ՖԻԶՄԱԹՑԻ*,բարի գալուստ :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> ես ինչքան մարդա մահացել .....


Բա... :Sad:  



> իրա քարտուղարուհին Լիլիանա թե չէ?...շատ լավ աղջիկա Լիլիան!...


Եթե չեմ սխալվում  Լիլիան նորից աշխատում ա:
Հ.Գ. Դու ո՞ր թվին ես ավարտել:

----------


## Մանե

Բայց ես ինչքան գիտեմ,մեր քարտուղարուհու անունը Մարինե ա :Smile:  /բայց համոզված չեմ :Smile:  /

----------


## Juventus

Ֆիզմաթը շատ եմ սիրոմ:Ափսոս որ դուս եկա: Իսկ օլիմպիական առռւմով լավ վիճակում ա ինձ թվոմ ա:
Ես շատերին գիտեմ որ դեռ շատ բան ունեն ասելու միչազգային օլիմպիադաներում: Մեկ ել եթե կարաք մի քանիստ անւններտ գրեք որ տեղը բերեմ: Այ Ներսեսը երևի ինձ ծանութ ա:Կարճ ասած կուզենայի ծանոթանալ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ֆիզմաթը շատ եմ սիրոմ:Ափսոս որ դուս եկա: Իսկ օլիմպիական առռւմով լավ վիճակում ա ինձ թվոմ ա:
> Ես շատերին գիտեմ որ դեռ շատ բան ունեն ասելու միչազգային օլիմպիադաներում: Մեկ ել եթե կարաք մի քանիստ անւններտ գրեք որ տեղը բերեմ: Այ Ներսեսը երևի ինձ ծանութ ա:Կարճ ասած կուզենայի ծանոթանալ:


Ինձ ճանաչում ե՞ս: Ի՞սկ ես քեզ:

----------


## Juventus

Հաստատ չգիտեմ: Դու երբ՞ ես ավարտել:3 տարի առաչ՞: Դու հաստատ ինձ չես իմանա ես ետ վախտ նոր էի եկել…

----------


## John

Ֆիզմաթի բակը երեկ՝ 9ա-ի պատուհանից, 1.3 մեգապիքսելանոց հեռախոսով նկարած…
լուսանկարի հեղինակ՝ JOHN SHIRAKATSI

----------


## kiki

> Ֆիզմաթի բակը երեկ՝ 9ա-ի պատուհանից, 1.3 մեգապիքսելանոց հեռախոսով նկարած…
> լուսանկարի հեղինակ՝ JOHN SHIRAKATSI


վայ...Ֆիզմաթս... :Love:  ոնց թողել եմ, նենց մնացել ա էդ մասը... :Angry2:  
ինչ սովորում էի, ասում էին էս տարի սարքելու են բասեինը... :Sad:

----------


## Մանե

> վայ...Ֆիզմաթս... ոնց թողել եմ, նենց մնացել ա էդ մասը... 
> ինչ սովորում էի, ասում էին էս տարի սարքելու են բասեինը...


Կիկի ջան մեր մոտ էլ ա էդ պատմությունը :Wink:  
 3 տարի ա սարքում են... :Tongue:

----------


## John

Կիկի ջան մի հատ անհամեստ հարց տամ՝ էդ լողավազան  որ սարքեն ի՞նչ օգուտ… ովա՞ լողանալու… իմ կարծիքով իմաստ չունի Ֆիզմաթ դպրոցում բացօթյա լողավազան սարքել…

----------


## kiki

Հովսեփ ջան, հա բա որ տենց մնացե՞լ ա ինչ օգուտ...համ էլ ինձ չի թվում, թե չեն լողա...լավ էլ կօգտագործեն...

----------


## John

> Հովսեփ ջան, հա բա որ տենց մնացե՞լ ա ինչ օգուտ...համ էլ ինձ չի թվում, թե չեն լողա...լավ էլ կօգտագործեն...


Կիկի ջան թենիսի ու բասկետբոլի դաշտեր են սարքել… 2 տարի է պատրաստ են, բայց չեմ տեսել, որ Ֆիզմաթի աշակերտներից մեկը թենիս խաղա… իսկ բասկետբոլի դաշտում ամեն օր ֆուտբոլ ենք խաղում, քանի որ ֆուտբոլի դաշտ չկա…

----------


## kiki

Վայ....մենք սեղանի թենիս շատ էինք խաղում, մեկ էլ մեր ժամանակ վոլեյբոլ էինք խաղում շատ , անգամ մրցույթներ էին անում...երևի բասկեդպոլիստ ֆիզկուլտի ուսուցիչ է պետք...կամ էլ բասկեդբոլ սիրող...բայց դե լողն ուրիշ է էլի, հիմնական մասը լողալ չգիտի, աղջիկները չեն մտնի, գիտեմ, բայց դե գոնե տղաներն օգտվեն....

----------


## John

Կիկի ջան սեղանի թենիս մենք էլ ենք խաղում… խոսքս դաշտի թենիսի մասին է… իմիջիայլոց մեր «դաշտը» ասֆալտից է…

----------


## kiki

վայ...լու՞րջ ես ասում...պետք ա գալ տեսնել, էդ ե՞րբ են սարքել...

----------


## Մանե

> Կիկի ջան թենիսի ու բասկետբոլի դաշտեր են սարքել… 2 տարի է պատրաստ են, բայց չեմ տեսել, որ Ֆիզմաթի աշակերտներից մեկը թենիս խաղա… իսկ բասկետբոլի դաշտում ամեն օր ֆուտբոլ ենք խաղում, քանի որ ֆուտբոլի դաշտ չկա…


Թենիսի դաշտն էլ գարնան վերջին ա որպես ֆուտբոլի դաշտ ծառայում :Tongue:  



> վայ...լու՞րջ ես ասում..


 :Yes:  Կարելի՞ ա իրա տեղը պատասխանեմ :Smile:  Այո,ասֆալտից ա :Smile:  
.


> պետք ա գալ տեսնել, էդ ե՞րբ են սարքել...


Կիկի ջան կարծեմ նախանցած տարի :Wink:  Բայց ամենաշատը 3 անգամ են այդ դաշտը օգտագործել իսկական նշանակությամբ,մնացած անգամները ֆուտբոլ են խաղում :Wink:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Ժող  :Sad:   կարոտել եմ, բայց էն նկարն ինչ-որ էն չէր :Angry2:  , գոնե ֆիզմաթը նկարեիք, կամ էլ :Think:   ... ֆիզմաթը

----------


## Lapterik

Նկարը լավն ա, շենքն էլ մի ուրիշ օր կնկարի  :Smile:  Ֆիզմաթում արդեն սկսվելա աշակերտների դրախտային օրերը: ՊՐԱԿՏԻԿԱ 
Ֆիզմաթցիներ լա՞վն են մերոնք:

----------


## kiki

ուհու, մեկ էլ դժոխային՝պրակտիկանտների համար...

----------


## John

Մեր դասարան ոչ մի պրակտիկանտ էլ չեկավ… պատճառնեն անհայտ են… իսկ Ֆիզմաթի շենքը եթե ուզում եք վաղը կնկարեմ ու կդնեմ Ակումբում…

----------


## Մանե

Իսկ մեր մոտ եկել են :Tongue:  /3 առարկայից/



> Ֆիզմաթում արդեն սկսվելա աշակերտների դրախտային օրերը: ՊՐԱԿՏԻԿԱ 
> Ֆիզմաթցիներ լա՞վն են մերոնք:


Նայած որ առարկայից են եկել. :Smile:  Բացի մաթեմից,բոլորն էլ շաաաաաաաաաաատ լավն էին/լավն են :Smile:  
Իսկ դու չե՞ս գալու :Think:   :Sad:

----------


## John

> Իսկ մեր մոտ եկել են /3 առարկայից/
> 
> Նայած որ առարկայից են եկել. Բացի մաթեմից,բոլորն էլ շաաաաաաաաաաատ լավն էին/լավն են 
> Իսկ դու չե՞ս գալու


Ձեր մաթեմի պրակտիկատներից մեկը մի օր մեր մոտ եկավ (ակնոցներով տղա էր) մեզ սաստելու համար ասում էր.«Ժողովու՜րդ, հանդարտվե՜ք»  :LOL:

----------


## Array

> Ֆիզմաթի բակը երեկ՝ 9ա-ի պատուհանից, 1.3 մեգապիքսելանոց հեռախոսով նկարած…
> լուսանկարի հեղինակ՝ JOHN SHIRAKATSI


Ես Մանումենտում նախանցյալ օրը սենց ձմեռ ա՞ եղել

----------


## John

> Ես Մանումենտում նածխանցյալ օրը սենց ձմեռ ա՞


հա, դրա համար էլ որպես արտասովոր տեսարան նկարել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> Ձեր մաթեմի պրակտիկատներից մեկը մի օր մեր մոտ եկավ (ակնոցներով տղա էր) մեզ սաստելու համար ասում էր.«Ժողովու՜րդ, հանդարտվե՜ք»


Հովսեփ ջան մեր պրակտիկանտներից մենակ աղջիկը ակնոց ուներ :Smile:  
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հանդարտվելուն,ապա մեզ չեն ասել,քանի որ պարզապես իմաստ չուներ :LOL:  Մեկա դաս չենք արել,իրանք գալիս էին խոսում,գնում/տենց էլ անուններն չիմացանք :Smile:  /Մենակ երազում էինք,թե երբ են գնալու/անվերադարձ :LOL:  /
Բայց մնացած պրակտիկանտները շատ լավն են,ու չենք ուզում,որ գնան :Smile:

----------


## John

> Հովսեփ ջան մեր պրակտիկանտներից մենակ աղջիկը ակնոց ուներ 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հանդարտվելուն,ապա մեզ չեն ասել,քանի որ պարզապես իմաստ չուներ Մեկա դաս չենք արել,իրանք գալիս էին խոսում,գնում/տենց էլ անուններն չիմացանք /Մենակ երազում էինք,թե երբ են գնալու/անվերադարձ /
> Բայց մնացած պրակտիկանտները շատ լավն են,ու չենք ուզում,որ գնան


կարողա աղջիկ էր  :LOL:   իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ՝ հավանաբար 9բ-ում էր էդ տղեն եղել, որովհետև ասաց, որ մեր հարկի մյուս իններորդցիները մեզնից ավելի խելոք էին…

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ֆիզմաթի բակը երեկ՝ 9ա-ի պատուհանից, 1.3 մեգապիքսելանոց հեռախոսով նկարած…
> լուսանկարի հեղինակ՝ JOHN SHIRAKATSI



Յաաաա! էս բասեինում արդեն ջուր կա!

----------


## kiki

վայ...ես չէի նկատել...

----------


## Մանե

> Յաաաա! էս բասեինում արդեն ջուր կա!





> վայ...ես չէի նկատել...


Ախր էդ ջուր չի :Smile:  Ուղղակի հատակը թաց ա :Smile: 
Բասեինում արդեն 3 տարի ա ջուր չկա,և հույս էլ չկա,որ կլինի :Wink:

----------


## kiki

Մանե ջան, 3 չէ, շատ ավելի շատ... :Smile: 
դե ինձ թվաց թե անձրևից է էդ ջուրը, կամ ձյունն է հալվել, բայց դե ուրախացա...

----------


## Մանե

> Մանե ջան, 3 չէ, շատ ավելի շատ...
> դե ինձ թվաց թե անձրևից է էդ ջուրը, կամ ձյունն է հալվել, բայց դե ուրախացա...


 :Smile:  Գոնե դրանից ջուր լցվեր/չնայած դրանից ի՞նչ օգուտ/,բայց ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ էդ դեպքում գոնե 1 սմ-ով չի լցվում :Smile:   :Sad:

----------


## John

Պարոն Նավասարդյան ես Ձեզ հարգում եմ ու շատ եմ սիրում

----------


## kiki

Հովսե՞փ...քեզ ի՞նչ եղավ...

----------


## John

> Հովսե՞փ...քեզ ի՞նչ եղավ...


 :LOL: 
դասերից դուրս մեր 1-ին լուրջ շփումը եղավ էսօր՝ իրար հետ ճանապարհ գնացինք… պարզվեց, որ շատ լավ մարդ է ու հումորի զգացում ունի…նաև իրան աշակերտներից բարձր չի դասում մայդկային հարաբերություններում… համ էլ կարար գրավորիս համար 3 դներ, բայց 4 էր դրել…

----------


## kiki

նորություն...ես էդ վաղուց գիտեի...

----------


## Lapterik

> Մեր դասարան ոչ մի պրակտիկանտ էլ չեկավ… պատճառնեն անհայտ են… իսկ Ֆիզմաթի շենքը եթե ուզում եք վաղը կնկարեմ ու կդնեմ Ակումբում…


Էտ ո՞նց, Հասոն ձեր դասարան չի եկել՞շ էտ վոնցա Հայրապետյանը պրակտիկանտ չի վորցրել՞:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Իսկ դու չե՞ս գալու


Ես էլ եմ գալու Մանե ջան, Հովսեփենց մոտ եմ գնալու ֆիզիկայից, եթե ոչինչ չխանգարի: :Smile:

----------


## John

Չէ Աննա ջան, ոչ միայն Հասոն չի եկել՝ այլ նաև մյուսները… իսկ քո գալուն հույս ունեմ ոչ մի բան չի խանգարի… անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

էսօր կարոտս առա

----------


## Մանե

> էսօր կարոտս առա


Լու՞րջ,դպրոց էիր եկե՞լ...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Այսօր գնաց վերջին պրակտիկանտը :Sad:

----------


## Մանե

Պարոն Սեդրակյան ձեզանից լավ մասնագետ և հիանալի մարդ չկաաաաաաաաաաաա :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Love:  
Մենք ձեզ շաաաաաաաաատ ենք սիրում :Love:

----------


## Lapterik

Ես էլ եմ ուզում մի օր գամ ֆիզմաթ, բայց չգիտեմ երբ, մի տեսակ արդեն չի ձգում, բայց կգամ: 
Հովսեփ ջան ուրախ եմ, որ անհամբերությամբ սպասում ես:  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Ֆիզմաթում Հայոցի քննություն էր :

----------


## John

> Ֆիզմաթում Հայոցի քննություն էր :


վերաքննությունը կարողա՞ իմանաս երբա

----------


## Cesare

> վերաքննությունը կարողա՞ իմանաս երբա


Օգօստօսին ա , ինչքան գիտեմ :
Բայց ետ քեզ պետք չի : 3 ես ստացել շնորհավոր :

----------


## John

> Օգօստօսին ա , ինչքան գիտեմ :
> Բայց ետ քեզ պետք չի : 3 ես ստացել շնորհավոր :


շնորհակալ եմ: բա դու՞ ինչ ես ստացել

----------


## Cesare

> շնորհակալ եմ: բա դու՞ ինչ ես ստացել


JOHN Ֆիզիկը ոնց գրիր ???
Ես լավ եմ գրել, եթե 5 չստացա Հրանտին խփելու եմ :

----------


## Cesare

ՈՒռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ֆիզիկից 5 եմ ստացել :  :Hands Up:  :Smile:  :Hands Up:  :Smile:  :Cool:  :Hands Up:  :Smile:  :Hands Up:  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

Քննությունները մեր գլխից անպակաս լինեն :Drinks:  :LOL: 
Վաղն էլ մաթեմ ա :Smile: 

*Marco*
Շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Քննությունները մեր գլխից անպակաս լինեն
> Վաղն էլ մաթեմ ա
> 
> *Marco*
> Շնորհավոր


Մերսի Մաթեմն ել 5 ստացա :

----------


## Մանե

> Մերսի Մաթեմն ել 5 ստացա :


Ես էլ :Tongue:

----------


## Cesare

> Ես էլ


Շնորհավոր !!!

----------


## Մանե

> Շնորհավոր !!!


Մերսի :Smile: 
Երեխեք,գրակ պարապում ե՞ք :Think:

----------


## Cesare

Գրակն ել 4 ստացա :

----------


## John

> Գրակն ել 4 ստացա :


Շնորհավոր Մարկո ջան  :Smile:  Ես էլ 4 ստացա, բայց դե էլ չասեմ խի՞ 4, ոչ թե 5…

----------


## Մանե

> Գրակն ել 4 ստացա :





> Շնորհավոր Մարկո ջան  Ես էլ 4 ստացա, բայց դե էլ չասեմ խի՞ 4, ոչ թե 5…


 :Blush: Աչքիս մեր դասատուները երդվել են 5 չդնեն,ես էլ եմ 4 ստացել :Blush: 
համ էլ շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Շնորհավոր !!!!!!
Լիչնը ես գոհ եմ իմ գնահատականից 4 ա էլի :
Մաթեմս ու ֆիզիկս 5 ստացա Գրակը 2 չստանայի հերիք եր :
Բայց լավ ել պարապել էի :
Ոշեմ ով գոհ եր շնորհավոր, ով ել չե .................

----------


## John

Շնորհավոր  :Smile:  քննությունից առաջ որ հարցնեին՝ «ի՞նչ ես ուզում ստանաս», կասեի 3, բայց քննությունից հետո… 4ը քիչ էր պատասխանիս համեմատ

----------


## Cesare

> Շնորհավոր  քննությունից առաջ որ հարցնեին՝ «ի՞նչ ես ուզում ստանաս», կասեի 3, բայց քննությունից հետո… 4ը քիչ էր պատասխանիս համեմատ


Իսկ ինձ որ հարցնեին հաստատ 5 կասեի, ինքս ինձ չհավատալով, բայց ետ ես որոշել եի, որ եթե հարցնեն ասելու եմ 5 :

----------


## kiki

Ժոցովուրդ, չլինի՞ Գյադուկյանը քննությանը դասախոսական կազմի մեջ էր... :Jpit: )

հ.գ. իմ գրականության քննությունը հիշեցի...կոմեդիա էր...բայց վերջը 5 ստացա, չնայած համարյա բան չեմ ասել...Հովսեփ, հիշեցրու, մի օր երբ տեսնեվենք կպատմեմ :Smile: ...

----------


## John

> Ժոցովուրդ, չլինի՞ Գյադուկյանը քննությանը դասախոսական կազմի մեջ էր...)
> 
> հ.գ. իմ գրականության քննությունը հիշեցի...կոմեդիա էր...բայց վերջը 5 ստացա, չնայած համարյա բան չեմ ասել...Հովսեփ, հիշեցրու, մի օր երբ տեսնեվենք կպատմեմ...


Չէ Կիկի ջան, Գյադուկյանը էլ դպրոցում չի աշխատում  :Smile:  Կիկի ջան, քեզ շատ ենք կարոտել՝ մոտ ժամանակներս արի հանդիպման… համ էլ էդ դեպքը կպատմես… համ էլ ես քեզ գիրք պետք է տամ  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

ի՞նչ գիրք...

----------


## John

> ի՞նչ գիրք...


Էլի մոռացե՞լ ես  :Smile:  «Պելեն, Գարինչան, Ֆուտբոլը…»

----------


## kiki

հա՜, հիշեցի...չէ, էդ գրքի համար հաստատ արժի հանդիպել :Jpit: ...

հ.գ. իմիջիայլոց, ես էլ եմ քեզ կարոտել, լուրջ եմ ասում :Wink: ...որ մի քիչ ազատ լինեմ, կտեսնվենք :Smile: ...

----------


## Allusik

> Կներես որ ուշ եմ պատասխանում. Դուրս ա գալիս մաթեմի Սեդրակյանը.Պատճառը դեռ պարզ չի


Սեդրակյանը արդեն 2 տարի ա հա դուրս ա գալիս - դուրս ա գալիս, տենց ել դուրս չէկավ.

----------


## Մանե

> Սեդրակյանը արդեն 2 տարի ա հա դուրս ա գալիս - դուրս ա գալիս, տենց ել դուրս չէկավ.


Դու Ֆիզմաթից ե՞ս,եթե հա,ապա ո՞ր դասարանից… :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Վաղը Նավասարդյանի հետ գնում եմ Աղավնաձոր …  :Tongue:

----------


## Lapterik

Ես էլ եմ ուզում Հայկ, էլի ամառային դպրոց կա՞:

----------


## Allusik

> Դու Ֆիզմաթից ե՞ս,եթե հա,ապա ո՞ր դասարանից…


Հա, ես Ֆիզմաթից եմ, 7-րդ դասարանից...

----------


## John

Կարոտել եմ Ֆիզմաթը… Անհամբերությամբ Սեպտեմբերի 1-ին եմ սպասում… ԴՊՐՈՑ ԵՄ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ:

----------


## Մանե

Ֆիզմաթում 11-րդ դասարանցիների համար հնգօրյակ ա,շաբաթ դաս չունենք :Yahoo:  :Kiss:  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Էսօր առաջին անգամ ֆիզմաթում էի  :Jpit:  Պարզվեց՝ Մանեի հետ եմ հայոց պարապում լոլ
Դպրոցը լյավն էր  :Xeloq:

----------


## Lapterik

Ցավում եմ, բայց պիտի տխուր նորություն հայտնեմ:
Ամսի 13-ի երեկոյան 5 10-րդ դասարանցի ֆիզմաթցիներ Սևանի ճանապարհին ավտովթարի են ենթարկվել, 2-ը մահացել են, մեկը կոմայի մեջ, մյուս երկուսի կյանքին վտանգ չի սպառնում, որքանով որ ես գիտեմ: Ավելի մանրմասն ու ճշգրիտ կասեն ֆորումի ֆիզմաթցիները: 

*Ցավակցում եմ տուժածների ընտանիքներին, հարազատներին ու բարեկամներին:*

Գրում եմ ու լացս գալիս ա, *ԱՓՍՈՍ*:  :Cray:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ցավակցում եմ :Sad:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ո՞նց թե: Ինչի՞ ա սենց բաներ լինում: Ի՞նչ ասեմ...

----------


## Amaru

Իրենցից մեկը՝ Վահեն, առաջ մեր զուգահեռներից էր... Ճանաչում էի նրան  :Cry:  Կարելի ա ասել հարևան էր... Երեկ չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչ էր կատարվում դպրոցում. մտա դասարան, ուսուցչուհին ու երեխեքի մեծ մասը կարմիր աչքերով նստած  :Sad:  Քրոջն ել կարծեմ երեկ եևեկոյան նոր ասել են... 
Իսկ Լևոնն ել հորս ընկերոջ տղան էր..... Ահավոր եմ զգում ինձ:

----------


## Universe

*Ցավակցում եմ տուժածների ընտանիքներին, հարազատներին, բարեկամներին, ծանոթներին...*
Իսկ վթարի պատճառները հայտնի չե՞ն:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Սեպտեմբերի 13-ին ժամը 15.40-ի սահմաններում Սեւան-Գավառ ավտոճանապարհին երթեւեկելի մասից դուրս է եկել եւ շրջվել ՚ԲՄՎ-318ՙ մակնիշի 09 ՏՍ 938 պետհամարանիշով մի ավտոմեքենա:
> 
> Պատահարի հետեւանքով ավտոմեքենայի ուղեւորներից 16-ամյա Լեւոն Հարությունյանը տեղում մահացել է, իսկ վարորդը` 19-ամյա Կարեն Կարապետյանը եւ 17-ամյա Վահե եւ 16-ամյա Մկրտիչ Խաչատրյանները տարբեր աստիճանի մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել են Սեւանի հիվանդանոց:
> 
> Ժամը 19.50-ին 17-ամյա Վահեն հիվանդանոցում մահացել է: Մյուս տուժածները տեղափոխվել են Երեւանի ՚Էրեբունիՙ բժշկական կենտրոն:
> 
> Բժիշկների վստահեցմամբ` տուժածների վիճակը դեռեւս գնահատվում է միջին ծանրության:


http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=52250Ցավակցում եմ: Ուշադիր եղեք էլի  :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

> *Ցավակցում եմ տուժածների ընտանիքներին, հարազատներին, բարեկամներին, ծանոթներին...*
> Իսկ վթարի պատճառները հայտնի չե՞ն:


Է ուրիշ ի՞նչ պիտի լինի... Արագությունը... Դպրոցում ասում էին՝ մի քանի ծառ նույնիսկ ջարդել են... Ուֆ  :Sad:

----------


## Lapterik

Մի հատ ժամին նայեք, 15:40, շուտ տուն հասնելու ակնկալիքով: Էխ՜ : Էրեխեքից մեկի մոտ ծնողական ժողով ա եղել,  մաթեմի դասատուն ասելա ծնողին ինչի դասի չի եկել, ծնողն էլ զամացելա, թե ես դասի եմ ուղարկել, իս էտ ժամանակ Սևան-Գավառ ավտոմայրուղու ճանապարհին ավտովթար ու երեխան էլ մահացել ա:

----------


## Մանե

> Մի հատ ժամին նայեք, 15:40, շուտ տուն հասնելու ակնկալիքով: Էխ՜ : Էրեխեքից մեկի մոտ ծնողական ժողով ա եղել,  մաթեմի դասատուն ասելա ծնողին ինչի դասի չի եկել, ծնողն էլ զամացելա, թե ես դասի եմ ուղարկել, իս էտ ժամանակ Սևան-Գավառ ավտոմայրուղու ճանապարհին ավտովթար ու երեխան էլ մահացել ա:


Աննա ջան էդ տղեն չի մահացել :Wink: Ինքը համեմատաբար նորմալ ա :Wink: 



> Իսկ վթարի պատճառները հայտնի չե՞ն:


Բարձր արագությունը :Wink: 
Ժող,ընդեղից նոր եմ եկել,անգամ թշնամուն տենց բան չեմ ցանկանա :Sad: … :Cray:  :Cray: 
Մահացողներից մեկը դասարանցիս ա եղել ու ամենամոտիկ ընկերներիցս մեկը :Cry: 
Ինքը տեղնուտեղն ա մահացել :Cray: 
Բայց խի հենց իրանք,կյանքը ահավոր դաժան ա :Sad: 



> Սեպտեմբերի 13-ին ժամը 15.40-ի սահմաններում Սեւան-Գավառ ավտոճանապարհին երթեւեկելի մասից դուրս է եկել եւ շրջվել ՚ԲՄՎ-318ՙ մակնիշի 09 ՏՍ 938 պետհամարանիշով մի ավտոմեքենա:


Վթարը 11:30 կողմերն ա եղել,էդ ժամերին են իրանց հայտնաբերել :Sad:

----------


## Lapterik

> Աննա ջան էդ տղեն չի մահացելԻնքը համեմատաբար նորմալ ա


Ուրեմն ես սխալ գիտեի: 




> Վթարը 11:30 կողմերն ա եղել,էդ ժամերին են իրանց հայտնաբերել


Մանե գնալուց են խփել՞: 
Ահավոր ա,  :Cray:  cry2

----------


## Մանե

> Մանե գնալուց են խփել՞: 
> Ահավոր ա,  cry2


Չէ,գալուց :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ցավակցում եմ.....  :Cry:

----------


## Anush

Շատ   տխուր   բան  է:Ցավակցում  եմ   բոլոր   տուժածների    ծնողներին:Կյանքը    իրոք   դաժան  է:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Ցավակցում եմ...
Իսկ կարողա 4-ից մեկի անունը Կարենա էղել ?

----------


## Մանե

> Ցավակցում եմ...
> Իսկ կարողա 4-ից մեկի անունը Կարենա էղել ?


Ահա,ծանո՞թ ես :Think:

----------


## Breath of wind

Ցավակցում եմ... :Sad:  
Նորից ու նորից համոզվում եմ , որ կյանքը շատ դաժանա, համբերություն եմ ցանկանում նրանց ծնողներին, հարազատներին, ընկերներին, չնայած գիտեմ որ շատ դժվարա  :Sad:

----------


## Vahe

Շատ տխուր բան էր: Ցավակցում եմ:  :Sad: 

Դրա համար էլ չեմ սիրում մի քանի տղեքով լցվել մեքենայի մեջ, միշտ բոլորի տրամադրությունները բարձր է լինում, բարձր արագություն ու պահի տակ շատ անկանխատեսելի բաներ կարող են պատահել: Պետք է զգույշ լինել:

----------


## FC-MIKA

> Ահա,ծանո՞թ ես


Չէ անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում,բայց մեր Անգլերենի դասատուի տղենա ու ժամանակին մեր դպրոցումա սովորել վայթեմ.
Աստված տա ողջ մնացածները առողջանան.

----------


## Armeno

Ցավակցում եմ զոհվածների հարազատներին

----------


## murmushka

Ցավակցում եմ 
սարսափելի է, 
համբերություն ու սփոփանք ծնողներին ու հարազատներին :Sad:

----------


## John

Պատմեմ այն ամենը, ինչ գիտեմ այդ դեպքի մասին: 
Սեպտեմբերի 11-ին ընկերոջս ծննդյան օրն էր: Վահեն էլ էր հրավիրված: Հերթական կենացը Վահեն սկսեց այսպես.
-Տա Աստված մյուս տարի էլ էս օրը նույն կազմով հավաքվենք, սաղս մեր ուզած տեղերը ընդունված ու լա՜վ քեֆ անենք: Կարևորը, որ *մեր կազմից ոչ ոք կպակասի*, իսկ եթե արժանի տղեք կլինեն, թող ավելանան:
Էդ պահին Վահիկի ասածը աբսուրդ էր թվում. Ի՞նչու պետք է մեզնից մեկը պակասի… Որևէ պատճառ, որը ստիպեր մեզնից մեկին պակասել՝ մտքովս չանցավ… Մի քանի բաժակ խմելուց հետո Վահեն անկեղծացավ.
-Տղեք, ձեզնից ոչ մեկն էլ որևէ աղջկա իսկականից չի սիրել… Ինձ էլա շատ անգամ թվացել, որ սիրում եմ, բայց հետո հասկացել եմ, որ ոչ: Իսկ հիմա ես իսկապես սիրում եմ: Տաշկենդումա ապրում էդ աղջիկը, մյուս տարի գալույա, որ ստեղ սովորի: Երբ որ գնալու էին, իրան առաջարկություն արեցի, ինքը հարցրեց, բայց ես իրան սիրո՞ւմ եմ: Գնալուց հետո հասկացա, որ սիրում եմ… Վաղը գալիսա Հայաստան մի քանի օրով:
Հետո ցույց տվեց այդ աղջկա նկարները… 
Հետո խոսքի մեջ ասաց ընկերոջս.
-Չաղ, էն մաշնի հարցը ի՞նչ եղավ:
-Ի՞նչ մաշնա:
-Դե, էն 07ը: Մարտունի գնալու համար:
-Ախպեր, էդ 07ը չի լինի, բայց մի հատ դոռջար կա, էտի պետքա որ ըլնի, ընկերոջս մաշնենա:
-Համարները ոնցա՞ մաշնի:
-Չգիտեմ:
Հետո էլի խոսքի մեջ ասեց.
-Սաղին համոզում եմ, որ տնտեսագիտականը լավ տեղ չի, որ իրանք ընդեղ չդիմեն, կոնկուրսը քիչ լինի, ես ընդունվեմ…
-Ձեր տնեցիները համոզում են, որ դաս սովորեք, իմ տնեցիները համոզում են, որ դասի նստեմ…

Չաղը իմ համադասարանցի ընկերներիցս է: Պլանավորված էր, որ ինքն էլ է Մարտունի գնալու Վահիկենց հետ, բայց հետո նենց ստացվեց, որ էդ օրը ջրաշխարհ պետք է գնայինք դասարանով ու ինքը գերադասեց ջրաշխարհ գալ:

Իրիկունը 8-ի կողմերը ընկերս զանգեց.
-Ապե, վատ բանա պատահել:
-Ինչա՞ եղել:
-Մարդա մահացել:
-Ո՞վ:
-Էն Լյովիկը:
-Ո՞ր Լյուվիկը:
 -Էն, որ սկզբում «դ»ից, էր, հետո «բ» գնաց…

Լևոնի հետ կապված հիշողություններ էլ կան… Շատ ենք խոսել իրար հետ Գյումրիչատում… «Սորտ» էր իրա նիկը… Է՜հ, տխուրա…
Առավոտ էլ դպրոց գնացի: Սովորականից ավելի քիչ մարդ կար դպրոցում: Մոտեցա «բ»-ի տղեքին: Զգացի, որ հոգնակիով են խոսում՝ «Տղեքը…»: Էլ չդիմացա, հարցրեցի. 
-Տղեք, մենակ Լյովը չի՞ եղել:
-Չէ, այ ախպեր, Վահիկն էլ…
Դժվար է նկարագրել, թե ինչ զգացի այդ պահին… Նոր հիշեցի, որ Վահիկի ընկերուհուն տեսնելու պետքա գնային՝ Մարտունի… Լևոնենց տուն գնացինք: Նրա դեմքն այնքա՜ն էր փոխվել, որ անճանաչելի էր դարձել… Նայում եմ նկարին՝ աչքերի մեջ չարաճճի ժպիտ կար… Դեմքը լուրջ էր, բայց զգացվում էր, որ լուրջ դեմքը խորթ է իր համար… Հետո նայեցի իրա դեմքին… շատ անբնական էր… Փշաքաղվեցի…

Իսկ Վահիկենց տուն երեկ գնացինք… Չկարողացա արցունքներս զսպել… Ահավոր էր… Աղջիկներին թույլ չտվեցինք ներս մտնել… Գերադասելի է, որ Վահիկին ու Լևոնին հիշեն այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նրանք եղել են:

Ի՞նչ ասեմ… Ահավոր էր տեսնել Լևոնի ընկերուհու, Լևոնի ու Վահեի ծնողների վիճակը… Ի՞նչ ասեմ: Նրանք միշտ կապրեն իմ սրտում: Միշտ կհիշեմ նրանց… Մեր լավ ընկերներին, ովքեր ցավոք ժամանակից շուտ հրաժեշտ տվեցին կյանքին… Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ… Ոչինչ անել չենք կարող, բացի նրանց հիշելուց…

----------


## Amaru

Էէէէ Հով((( Հա էլի, ֆիզկուլտի դասատուն էլ էր ասում, թե ուրիշ երկրից մարդ ա եկել, գնում էին տեսնելու...
 :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

ցավակցում եմ...  :Sad:

----------


## Մանե

> Պատմեմ այն ամենը, ինչ գիտեմ այդ դեպքի մասին:


Մի 10 օր առաջ էլ Լյովի ծնունդն ա եղել,ու ինքն էլ ա հանկարծ սկսել խոսալ մահվանից,իրա մամայից հարցրել ա,թե մեռնելուց հետո մարդիկ ուր են գնում :Cray: 
Ասել ա «Ուզում եմ ժպտալով մեռնեմ» :Cray: 
Փաստորեն իրա ցանկությունը կատարվեց :Cray: Էհ,իրոք սորտ էր,ամբողջ դպրոցում երևի մեկը չկար,որ իրան չսիրեր :Love: 
Ժող,էնքան վատ էին,որ տղերքը չէին թողում մտնեինք,բայց Լյովի մոտ մտա ու... :Not I: 
Մինչև հիմա չեմ պատկերացնում,չեմ հավատում,մենակ տենայիք նկարում Լյովի աչքերի փայլը,ապրելու ցանկությունը,ու նայելով դաժան իրականության դեմքին,անգամ ուժեղ մարդը չէր դիմանում :Not I: 
Իսկ Վահիկի մոտ կտրականապես արգելեցին մտնենք :Sad: 
Կարոտը սպանում ա :Cry:  :Not I: 
*ՁԵԶ ՄԻՇՏ ԿՀԻՇԵՆՔ* :Cry: 
Վերջ,էլ չեմ կարում :Sad: ,մի խոսքով իրոք *ԱՓՍՈՍ* :Cry: 
Ուրախ եմ,որ թեկուզ կարճ ժամանակով/չնայած էդ իմ համար ամբողջ հավերժություն է/,բայց ՁԵԶ նման մարդկանց եմ ճանաչել :Hi:  :Hi:  :Hi:

----------


## Egern.net

վաաախ, երեխեք...... վատացա....

..............................................................

չգիտեմ ոնց արտահայտվեմ......

*ցավակցում եմ*

Ջոնի պոստն ու Մանեի ստորագրությունը սիրտս ճմլեցին

----------


## Tumbler

Վաաաաայ/ Ցավակցում եմ բոլոր զոհվածների հարազատներին, որոնց թվում են ես համոզված եմ նաև բոլոր Ֆիզմատցիները. Ցավակցում եմ երեխեք ջան.
Աxchիկներ դիմացեք ձեզ լավ նայեք.

----------


## Goga

Ցավակցում եմ, իրոք շատ վատ պատահար, որը դժբախտաբար հաճախ է լինում:
Մարմնովս սարսուռ անցավ…ցավում եմ :Sad:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

*Ցավակցում եմ..*....... :Sad:   :Cray:

----------


## Սամվել

Ցավակցում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## stepanyanarg

Ժողովուրդ հիմա ֆիզմաթում սովորող ակումբցիներ կան?

----------


## armatura

Պոլիտեխնիկի ավագ դպրոցի ֆիզիմաթ հոսքի մասին տեղեկություն ունեցող կա? Արժի երեխային էդտեղ տալ` ապագայում կոմպյուտերային կամ բիզնես ոլորտում կրթությունը շարունակելու հեռանկարով? Եթե ոչ, ապա ֆիզմաթ թեքումով ինչ լավ ավագ դպրոցներ կան Երևանում?

----------


## V!k

> Պոլիտեխնիկի ավագ դպրոցի ֆիզիմաթ հոսքի մասին տեղեկություն ունեցող կա? Արժի երեխային էդտեղ տալ` ապագայում կոմպյուտերային կամ բիզնես ոլորտում կրթությունը շարունակելու հեռանկարով? Եթե ոչ, ապա ֆիզմաթ թեքումով ինչ լավ ավագ դպրոցներ կան Երևանում?


նախկինում մակարդակը շատ բարձր էր, գնալով որակն ընկել է, բայց էլի համեմատած շատ դպրոցների բարձր տեղ է գրավում: 
4 տարի սովորել եմ, ու գոհ եմ ոչ միայն ֆիզմաթ ուղղությամբ լավ սովորեցնելու,այլ նաև բազմակողմանի ուղղությամբ գիտելիքների զարգացման համար: Մյուս առարկաներն էլ են լավ պարապում, հետևողական են դասախոսները:

Հ.Գ. հենց ես պահին նշվում է վարժարանի կազմավորման 20 ամյակը  :Wink:

----------

armatura (04.07.2014)

----------


## armatura

> նախկինում մակարդակը շատ բարձր էր, գնալով որակն ընկել է, բայց էլի համեմատած շատ դպրոցների բարձր տեղ է գրավում: 
> 4 տարի սովորել եմ, ու գոհ եմ ոչ միայն ֆիզմաթ ուղղությամբ լավ սովորեցնելու,այլ նաև բազմակողմանի ուղղությամբ գիտելիքների զարգացման համար: Մյուս առարկաներն էլ են լավ պարապում, հետևողական են դասախոսները:
> 
> Հ.Գ. հենց ես պահին նշվում է վարժարանի կազմավորման 20 ամյակը


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ հուսադրող պատասխանի համար *V!k* ! Գործերը հանձնեցինք!

----------


## V!k

> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ հուսադրող պատասխանի համար *V!k* ! Գործերը հանձնեցինք!


հաջողություն եմ մաղթում, ընդունելության քննությունը հեշտ է, իսկ ավարտելուց հետո էլ կարճ ժամանակ պարապելուց հետո կարելի է ընդունվել ԲՈՒՀ  :Smile:

----------

